# Ghost horse and Rider



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

OMG iam terrified!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ha ha, funny!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

In the seond pic he has no legs, i just noticed that!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

creepy!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow!! Thats cool in a very creepy way!!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

tehe getting a good jumping pic is sooooooo hard lol


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^ecpesially with my camera!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Step up your shutter speed on the camera next time.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

My camera doesnt have one;(


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

THOSE are good shots - even if they were not deliberate. Sometimes it's the "I didn't mean to do that" shot that works best!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

My camera is a Nikon Coolpix, L16


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> THOSE are good shots - even if they were not deliberate. Sometimes it's the "I didn't mean to do that" shot that works best!


 That is true. I once took a picture of my brother where he somehow ended up without a head. He was in the process of standing up so his body was blurry but his head was just gone! It was so cool. Unfortuantly my dad deleted it. Cool pictures.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> THOSE are good shots - even if they were not deliberate. Sometimes it's the "I didn't mean to do that" shot that works best!



So true  One of my favorite jumping pictures is completely blurry, but I still like it 
this one --> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3586/3452655894_1d024eb2e2.jpg


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks ppl!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> My camera is a Nikon Coolpix, L16


No, I think those have a shutter setting. We have one and I take jumping pictures all the time. You have to take the flask OFF, and take the pics during broad daylight, I beleive. Works for me XD Or you stick it on the setting that takes like, 20 pics in a second.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

*gulp* oh my gosh that is soooo scary... *sarcasm*


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

Marlea Warlea said:


> *gulp* oh my gosh that is soooo scary... *sarcasm*


I don't think it was meant to be scary just funny
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ahhh run away! lol  Looks awesome!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

What is with these super old undead threads? The thread is like three years old and the OP is banned!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

oh why????


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Why the OP was banned is not an issue, nor is the resurrection of an old thread. It's just funny to see that sometimes.


----------

